# LaSal bear



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Drew two tags for the LaSal unit spring hunt. Well... not two for myself but two in the family. Brother drew one and grandson drew one. Anybody know how bad/good the snow is down that way? Seems like they have really been hammered with snow storms all winter. Can we expect to see the bears out before the season ends? Times past I have hunted that area in early/mid May and found travel sometimes muddy but not too bad. Any reports from anybody down that way as to what we might expect would be appreciated. 

Can't wait to get down there. Sure hope we can get around without snowmobiles.
Good huntin' to all who drew tags.


----------



## wildlife61 (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations on your draw of the coveted Lasal Tag. This year should be interesting, because of the snow we have had. The snowtel site at the restrooms at Geyser Pass still was reporting over 55 inches as of Wednesday (I have not checked it in the last couple of days). The 2 Mile road had 3 feet of snow last Monday when I was up there. I think the bears will be out, they just will be a little harder to get to. 

Good Luck on your hunt!


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the snowy info 61. Goin' to take lots of early sunshine to melt all that snow. I see daylight savings time kicks in this Sunday. Maybe that will help. :wink: 

Thanks again and best to ya.


----------

